# Dave's HST cycle....



## camarosuper6 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok.... post cycle M1-t, I have decided to give Bryan Haycock's HST program a go, after reading and researching.  My program will be an AM/PM split, upper body in the morning, and lower body in the evening.


Here is what my routine will look like:
(Each body part gets 2 sets)
(Bodyparts with an additional exercise gets switched every other workout)
AM/Upper Body:

Incline Bench 
Flys/Dips
Chins
Bent Rows
Military Press
Lateral Raises
Bent Lateral/Upright Rows
Straight Bar Curls/Alternate Dumbell Curls
Skull Crushers/C-G Bench Press

PM/Lower Body

Squats/Leg Press
Stiff Leg Deadlifts
Lying Extensions
Hamstring Curls
Calf Raises/Seated Calf Raises
Shrugs
Forearms
Abs


Instead of the regular 15/10/5 routine... I will be using a 10/8/5 routine, as I am looking to keep my mass.

I will post again, Monday morning.


----------

